# Keeping Brine Shrimp Alive - Kindly guide me



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I have found a source for Live Adult Brine Shrimps ( A Brine Shrimp Farm ) and I'm receiving my first, sample batch of live brine shrimps today. Just wanted to know if its possible to keep the brine shrimps alive for about 2 to 3 days. If yes, then it will be a big help if someone can kindly guide me a little on how to keep them alive.

Kindly guide me here, Friends...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

At the store we have incourporated the brine shrimp in the reef water system. We take 30-40 min. to acclimate and the shrimp live over a week. At home I would make a salt tank/lg bowl with marine salt (.021 salinity) and slowly acclimate the bs to the new enviorment, replace the water they came in. Add a water bubbler and you are done. Room temp and feed.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nagukush,

I kept brine shrimp alive in the refrigerator for 3 - 4 days. Of course I had to get permission first!


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

If you can get your hands on some phytoplankton, You can keep them alive for much much longer.


----------

